# computer turns itself on after shutdown



## scott roberts (Jan 3, 2009)

hey i wanna see if anyone can help me as i have tried everything

every time I turn off my pc it will turn itself on before even the fans stop. it is my own built pc and it started this all of a sudden with no changes. no i built it again with a new case and power supply and its still happening

the only way to turn it off is to switch the switch off at the power supply but it will still give it a go and you see all the blue led fans flash but then stop because there's no power to continue.

i just turned it on i first clicked the power button to make sure there is no power and it cant turn it self on. but as soon as i clicked the power supply switch to the on position a big bang and it turned itself on , this is not suppose to happen.

the problem is also no bois because all is disabled, i think the top option you get is s3 not s1 and there is this option soft off, full off and another i had a play but does not change anything

if anyone could help me it would be great thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try disconnecting the the front panel header on the motherboard and jumping the power on pins to turn it on, then shut it off from within windows see if shuts off.
What Motherboard Power Supply and Case do you have?


----------



## scott roberts (Jan 3, 2009)

power supply = Antec TruePower Trio 650W 
case is = Antec Nine Hundred 900
and motherboard was not brought by me but came in the original pc but i believe it is a gigabyte GA-945GZM-se

but to note that this problem was happening on my last case and power supply dont no the names or makes of these this is my new build and well thought it would solve the problem aswell but sadly no. 

i tried to do what you said by jumping the power but i had a problem i pulled out the front panel connectors and when i restored power to the pc e.g put the plug into the power supply and switched on the power supply on button (was set to off to keep pc off), as soon as it had power it booted dident even have time to reach for a screwdriver.

i do have a cable touching the board but I did not think this would matter 

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do have a digital volt meter ? 
If you do check the voltage on the green wire of the main 24 pin connector it should read 3-5v and drop to zero when the power button is pressed> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html

It sounds like this is going to be a shorted motherboard if the problem followed it from another case and power supply.


----------



## scott roberts (Jan 3, 2009)

no i dont have one but ill try get a hold of one

yeh it seems to be something to do with the motherboard, there has been 2 major power cuts lately lasting only like a minute but i cant even rember if i had my pc plugged in nothing else was affected.

well i will see if i can get hold of one thanks for your help


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Make sure your bios is not set to turn the computer on with mouse or keyboard. The slightest vibration on the mouse will turn the pc back on.


----------

